# KDE 4.11 upgrade 4.13 semantic-desktop blockt

## SvenFischer

Hallo,

egal wie ich es versuche, das upgrade schlägt fehlt:

Hier deaktiviere  ich das USE-Flag:

```

kde-base/kdelibs:4

  (kde-base/kdelibs-4.13.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.5:4[aqua=,semantic-desktop] required by (kde-base/akonadiconsole-4.11.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.5:4[aqua=,semantic-desktop] required by (kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.5:4[aqua=,semantic-desktop] required by (kde-base/kaddressbook-4.11.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.13.0:4[aqua=] required by (kde-base/kdesu-4.13.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 17 more with the same problems)

  (kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.5:4[aqua=,semantic-desktop] required by (kde-base/akonadiconsole-4.11.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.5:4[aqua=,semantic-desktop] required by (kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.5:4[aqua=,semantic-desktop] required by (kde-base/kaddressbook-4.11.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

```

Und hier aktiviere ich es:

```

[blocks B      ] <kde-base/nepomuk-4.12.50 ("<kde-base/nepomuk-4.12.50" is blocking kde-base/baloo-4.13.0)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

kde-base/kdepimlibs:4

  (kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.13.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.13.0:4[aqua=] required by (kde-base/baloo-4.13.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

```

Scheiße, was tun?

Danke und Gruss

Sven

----------

## firefly

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> egal wie ich es versuche, das upgrade schlägt fehlt:
> 
> Hier deaktiviere  ich das USE-Flag:
> ...

 

Dein Problem ist, dass du für nicht alle installierten kde pakete die version 4.13.0 freigeschaltet hast. z.b. hier für die pakete akonadiconsole, kdepimlibs und kaddressbook

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo Sven

Hm, kommt halt drauf an was man alles für kde Pakete installiert haben möchte. Beim vollen kde-meta wird man das (schon im kde Profil gesetzte) semantic-desktop Useflag nicht global deaktivieren können, da einige Pakete, wie zb dein kde-base/kaddressbook dieses zwingend fordern (anders geht es zZt nicht).

Sprich wenn du kde-base/kaddressbook möchtest wird auch semantic-desktop benötigt.

Zu deinem Block:

[blocks B      ] <kde-base/nepomuk-4.12.50 ("<kde-base/nepomuk-4.12.50" is blocking kde-base/baloo-4.13.0) 

Hier wird =kde-base/nepomuk-4.13.0 benötigt, diese Version hast du vermutlich noch nicht passend freigeschaltet.

Tipp, für Leute mit einem stable System die gern kde-4.13 testen möchten gibt es im kde Overlay ein schon fertiges keywords-file

----------

## schmidicom

Weils gerade zum Thema passt:

Die PIM-Suite von KDE ist nun auch in der Version 4.13 angekommen wodurch dieser sematic Quatsch endlich keine Pflicht mehr ist und eine Datenbank weniger installiert werden muss.

By By Virtuoso  :Wink: 

PS: Ein kleines Danke von mir an Gentoo und KDE.

----------

## toralf

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> By By Virtuoso 

 +1

Habe gerade eine 1/2 GB Datenbank-Leiche (soprano-virtuoso.db) aus meinem $HOME entsorgt ....

----------

## franzf

Euch ist aber schon klar, dass auch baloo nicht ohne Speichern auskommt? Zugegeben, virtuoso war schon ETWAS heftig, aber mMn. muss sich baloo (und seine interne Datenbank) erst noch beweisen.

----------

## toralf

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Euch ist aber schon klar, dass auch baloo nicht ohne Speichern auskommt? Zugegeben, virtuoso war schon ETWAS heftig, aber mMn. muss sich baloo (und seine interne Datenbank) erst noch beweisen.

 Ich habe diesen Thread eher so verstanden, auch baloo rauszukicken (mein KDE ist baloo-free)

----------

## schmidicom

Vorher: nepomuk-DB und virtuoso-DB

Jetzt: baloo-DB

Ist doch eine weniger oder nicht?

----------

## franzf

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Vorher: nepomuk-DB und virtuoso-DB
> 
> Jetzt: baloo-DB
> 
> Ist doch eine weniger oder nicht?

 

Was ist "nepomuk-DB"? Nepomuk hat alles direkt in virtuoso gespeichert. Nur war es zu langsam (u.A. hat virtouos Features, die nepomuk nie brauchte), weshalb Vishesh kurzerhand eine eigene DB-Lösung implementiert hat, die auf die Bedürfnisse von KDE zugeschnitten sind. Keine AHnung ob das DIng nen eigenen Namen hat.

Oder meinst du jetzt evtl. akonadi? Das ist wieder etwas eigenes - und startet sowohl in KDE <4.13 als auch >=4.13 eine zusätzliche MySQL-DB (egal ob jetzt extern oder embedded).

----------

## schmidicom

Bei meiner Aufräumaktion nach dem Update standen neben den virtuoso-Dateien, welche ebenfalls nicht gerade klein waren, auch etliche nepomuk-Dateien zum löschen an von denen einige einfach zu groß waren um nur reine Konfigdateien zu sein. Deswegen bin ich davon ausgegangen das nepomuk neben virtuoso noch eine eigene Datenbank, vermutlich sqlite, unterhalten hat.

----------

